# Favorite Altiverb or Spaces preset



## ChristopherDoucet (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi there!

I've been experimenting with different halls and impulses and just curious which ones are your "Go-to".

Thanks!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 28, 2015)

I usually throw on the Berlin church but I haven't really experimented with other rooms


----------



## chibear (Feb 28, 2015)

So Cal Orchestra Hall because of all the impulses available.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Feb 28, 2015)

chibear @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> So Cal Orchestra Hall because of all the impulses available.



Do you find yourself using several of the instrument specific implulses of the 
So Call Hall? 

And them glue them together using the full orch hall?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 28, 2015)

ChristopherDoucet @ 1st March 2015 said:


> chibear @ Sat Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > So Cal Orchestra Hall because of all the impulses available.
> ...



I have done that and it works great. but for the glue I would use something else like a algorithm reverb.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 28, 2015)

Todd AO for scoring. I love all the old studio echo/ reverb chambers too.


----------



## chibear (Mar 1, 2015)

ChristopherDoucet @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> chibear @ Sat Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > So Cal Orchestra Hall because of all the impulses available.
> ...



I don't have any rules carved in stone yet. What I am tending toward is using the MS instrument specific impulses for soloists and the more general SS impulses for sections. I keep on switching back & forth from algorithmic and full hall with the RR impulses to tie it together.


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 1, 2015)

For Spaces, I like East West Studios 1.8 to get VSL woodwinds into a room. Works great. Also the Decca tree in that folder works well for brass. For a tail, I've been using the algo part of Vienna Hybrid. 

Mahlon


----------



## mbagalacomposer (Mar 1, 2015)

Big fan of the church-y/cathedral presets in Spaces…I think those particular impulses have a really great vibe to them, both intimate and spacious at the same time. 

I think the Northwest Hall is pretty great for piano type things as well and then usually a Valhalla Verb at the end as glue.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Mar 2, 2015)

I use Altiverb and the 2 main IR's I use are Todd AO and Disney Hall. Todd AO is probably the most popular scoring stage in Altiverb, but I like Disney Hall as well because it seems to have a brighter room sound.


----------

